# Pictures of a normal birth



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought this was interesting, it was postedon one of the yahoo groups. For those of you that have never been through a kidding here is a labor broken down into stages.
http://www.arkansasdairygoats.com/kiddingphotos.htm
beth


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Fantastic pics with very useful descriptions of what is going on!
Thank you!


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

This is great! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DaveyFarm (Nov 28, 2007)

Great! Thanks.

Always nice to see and hear more birthing information. I know I start to get nervous every time one of mine goes into heavy labor. It's nice if you can remember to watch a clock, because time seems to freeze....and everything seems to take forever!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Excellent series of photos and explanations. Thanks! The more info on birthing, the better (especially for newbies like me).


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 9, 2008)

Fias Co Farm also has some pictures of their goats giving birth.
http://fiascofarm.com/galleries/Goat_Ca ... index.html


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Time does seem to stand still! Good to have a clock in the barn.
This yr FF wasbagged for almost a month. One minute normal & the next lying down to push.
Another experienced doe checked out the kidding barn the day before "OK just wanted to make sure my birthing suite is ready" then waddled back out with the rest of the gang. 
Had trips the next day outside, my goodness took a good hour total to deliver those babies, taking her sweet time cleaning them off before the next ones.

forgot to add; the video showing the stages of birth, aspecially the doe's rear leg straight out. I never noticed before then but I sure did this time! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd add my pics here, normal birth of twins. they came about a minute apart, and the doeling was trying to stand up as soon as she was out!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 08/detail/

This was our first kidding, he was really big, and needed some help being pulled out, but overall it was a normal birth.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 28/detail/


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great photos.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pics  I love seeing birthing pics, I can't wait for the last pic to see what they have!!! Gotta love kids :lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

